# Anyone tried TPE bands ?



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hi all

I picked up a green "66 fit " TPE exercise band today ,it was Mega cheap at the reduced price of 6 gbp for 6 meters. It is latex free instead being made of thermoplastic elastomer whatever that is !? The makers claim that this stuff is much stronger than latex . I will be making a band set up and having a go with it tomorrow just wondered if anyone has had any experience with this stuff ?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Where did you get it from?

What are the grades, and how thick are they?

Level 1-Yellow

Level 2-Red

Level 3-Green

Level 4- Blue

Level 5-Black

How far does it stretch? (please may I/we have an example by bandset?)

Speed? (Basic thoughts are comments: good, bad, ugly)

What sizes are you using for your bands sets?

Band life comments?

Price, do you think they were a good buy?

Lastly did you find any problems? (manufacturing defects)


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not the pull of an elastic band, but how fast it contracts. You can have monster strong elastic that contracts relatively slowly and it wouldn't propel missiles very well. Curious to see your findings.


----------

